

Ask HN: What are some lesser known companies with distributed workforce? - throwingitaway

I am currently looking for a remote front end dev&#x2F;design position and am wondering if there are more companies to look at beyond what I&#x27;ve seen on weworkremotely.com and remotive.io. Thanks, HN!
======
andrew-lucker
Remote work is like an iceberg with most of the work force being located in
ad-hoc remote positions. Many companies have remote employees, but don't
actively hire people into it. There are some companies that have built their
entire culture around remote work, like for example github, but those
companies are still uncommon.

~~~
throwingitaway
Very true. Thanks for your reply!

------
kidlogic
Zirtual.com

